# oh my god!!!!! Live Report of pcola pass



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Driving near back gate nasp 26jan15 1230 just seen 500 birds all diving in a 50ft radius... what!!! Ft. Pickens side of the pass if i didnt have work God knows I would launch asap, looks to me like a huge school of bulls running the beaches, i kid u not the water under the birds had a orange redish tint plenty of fish busting but i was to far to make it out. Does a bull red run / school sound right or could it had been something else. I haven't seen a frenzy like that since last fall.

Tight lines


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds exactly like bull reds have seen them do that and turn the water red just like u r explaining many times and they will usually hit anything you throw at them


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Definately, bulls. Schools of two thousand have been seen inside and outside the pass at this time of year.

According to my chart, it's supposed to be a GOOD day today; especially the later it gets in the afternoon.

Sort of an anomaly due to the half moon.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Of all days y do I have to pull a double shift today, iv caught more bulls then i can count but when i see something like that it still stops my heart for a second hahah


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

panhandleslim said:


> Definately, bulls. Schools of two thousand have been seen inside and outside the pass at this time of year.
> 
> According to my chart, it's supposed to be a GOOD day today; especially the later it gets in the afternoon.
> 
> Sort of an anomaly due to the half moon.


hahaha really bro u just drove the knife in deeper hahaha oh well back to work


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like it might be a 'Matter of Life and Death'; like that Micheal Waddell, Bone Collecter, deer camera, commercial.

Moon is already up at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Take heart. A couple of years ago a local inshore charter Captain got on a school like that and caught 'em for four straight days...25 or 30 a day; until he missed one day and lost the school. Think it was in February. Believe he located them right outside the pass. They are gonna follow the mullet, wherever they go.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Josh;

I've been standing on Navarre pier when this has happened off the T.
It's like a rolling red tide of bulls.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

They'll turn the water orange alright...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gFuo0xo4-A


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

SpeedoJosh said:


> They'll turn the water orange alright...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gFuo0xo4-A


That is insane


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I saw that too. I was coming in the back gate around 1230. Tons of birds right there. They were still there when I left just after 3:00.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, I was out on my surf board when a giant school like that with hundreds upon hundreds came down the beach once, I will never forget that view. I pulled my feet up out of the water for most of it, they were ravenous, hitting and jumping everywhere, it was crazy.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Iv seen giant, huge, breath taking schools of reds but never have I ever seen them in the winter. SPRING & FALL YES BUT JANUARY? REALLY!!

GGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMEEEEEEEE OOOOOOOONNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IM GOIN SCOUTING ASAP, If that is the type of school the reds are in it wont be long b4 I start another NASCAR RACE HAHAHAHA

look out for another Bull Red Report by wends or Thursday if they're around ill find them and Im sure it will be EPIC, I hope they stay schooled up for just 72 more hours just enough time to burn a couple more drag washers!

Tight Lines


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Here's a good video of the red tide in Galveston TX.

http://vimeo.com/115623506


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I saw the Red Tide one time about a mile due north of chandelier island.
There was a slick of tiny blue crabs swimming on top of the water.
Bull reds we're rolling up and sucking them in. As far as the eye could see. 
Pretty much any thing you would throw at them worked.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I,ve seen them in both winter and summer The Biggest I have ever seen was The second week of July 2001 was camping at Fort Pickings for the Air show was fishing by Nas just caught a Nice Bull when we Looked over to The camp and saw birds and a Boil of fish Thought at first they were Spanish so we headed over to them when we all Said Holy SH((*&^ it was a school of Bulls That Had To Have Been a 75 yd Wide if Not Bigger Circle Had 4 sharks Circling the school I have Pic Just Need to Find Then Off Thursday Guess I need to Splash the Boat!!!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

I wonder if they had any of these big guys in there ... This is a monster fish


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

That video is just unbelievable! Where was that taken?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> I wonder if they had any of these big guys in there ... This is a monster fish


That's the biggest redfish i've ever seen. Unbelievable!!! It looks at least 5 ft. long.


----------

